# Cyclocross warmup pants/tights



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

Maybe dumb question maybe not. At the start line I struggle to get out of my skin tight roadie style tights. Anything out there is quick and easy to remove a minute before the start?


----------



## scottR3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Vermac full zip tights are the bomb!! http://www.shopvermarcusa.com/Super-Roubaix-Double-Zip-Warmup-Tights-p297.html


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

i got a pair of Craft windproof, water resistant, full zip pants for about 60 bones. they work perfect!

amazon link


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I rock sweat pants and just make sure I don't crotch the saddle during remounts during warmup, usually walk through them anyway for warming up. I've also used PJ bottoms, but they're not very warm if it's windy.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Stripper pants!


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

cross country skiers have the same problem because it;s cold and they want to leave their skis on. If you shop around you can find some nice xc warmups on closeout

these are nice

2014 Men's Swix Universal Ski Pants - Men's Nordic Ski Pants


crafts are nice too

Craft Active Cross Country (AXC) Touring Pant Mens


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

I have both the Vermarc tights and a couple pairs of the Swix pants. Love the Vermarc tights. I wont use ski clothes for cycling or cycling clothes for skiing - I'm weird like that, ha!


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker (Aug 24, 2011)

I got these at the end of cross season and they are pretty nice. Def not windproof but get the job done down to 30f. They run small. Im 34 pant size and the L is def a little short. Outeredge Full Zip Bike Cycling Fleece Tights Leggings Medium Black | eBay


----------



## bikerbrad (Nov 3, 2004)

I got these VERGE CX Pants this year Cross Collection - Cross Pant (Winter Weight) - Verge America Ltd. They are awesome, wind/waterproof, full zips, and two weights...


----------

